# maşină de şpănuit (EN/IT)



## Kraus

Hello friends!

Does some know the English or Italian translation of this expression? Could you please help me? 

Many thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Mallarme

For very technical translations, you'll have better luck here.

Good luck!


----------



## OldAvatar

I guess it's called *Pin table*, but I'm not 100% sure. Also, we need more context since *Maşină de şpănuit* is a term used for both metal and textiles. I think there are different terms in English.


----------



## david_carmen

Maybe *splining machine* (or *slotting machine*)?

(It is just an idea, I am not sure it's correct; you could try to check on Google/images.)


----------



## Kraus

Oh, excuse me for the lack of context and many thanks for your suggestions, but I'm afraid I've been too vague! It's about textile industry: here's an image of the product:

www.geritrading.ro/SETEC_624M.jpg


----------



## OldAvatar

Kraus said:


> Oh, excuse me for the lack of context and many thanks for your suggestions, but I'm afraid I've been too vague! It's about textile industry: here's an image of the product:
> 
> www.geritrading.ro/SETEC_624M.jpg



Perhaps this helps:
http://www.bitwisegifts.com/glencoenc/library/doc4.htm

Let me reckon that this technical process of *şpănuire  *is quite unfamiliar to me. It could mean both: cutting and/or folding the fabric. But as far as I concern that machine looks like a *folding machine*.


----------



## Kraus

Mulţumesc frumos OldAvatar!


----------



## david_carmen

Kraus, maybe the solution is "(textile) cutting machine".

I've found a picture on Google and seems to be somehow similar to "masina de spanuit" illustrated by you.


----------

